# My affair's over



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

I've had my Supersix for only about 2 months, but lately I found myself eyeing other models. Now, I love my bike, but I couldn't help drooling over what I thought was the sexiest bike around, the BMC Promachine SLC01 Astana. It got so bad this past week that I started calling around to price the frames and, in fact, almost cut a deal on one sight unseen. Wouldn't you know, I finally saw one in person, and was so tempted to just buy. Then my conscience got the better of me, and I decided to wait. I immediately went home and took my Supersix out for a ride, and the love is back. While the Astana blue and the external lugs on the BMC are quite unique, I could see them growing old. I don't think I'll tire of the black Liquigas paint on the Ssix. While I never rode the BMC, I find it hard to believe it would be significantly better than the Supersix. Looks like it's turned back into a happy relationship.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

We should start a the cyclists' version of the AA group:

John - "My name is John"
Group - "Hi John"
John - "I haven't purchased a new bike in 3 weeks, 2 days"
Group - "Go John !"


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

Isn't it funny how activities or hobbies that involve expensive toys are so prone to the upgrade temptation? In boating, it's called "two footitis." 

I resisted the urge to buy a new bike until recently, but it's become harder to control since I made the plunge. I suppose Prozac or a frontal lobotomy might curb the hunger.


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

You must just enjoy the high of a purchase. I know I do.


----------



## rlchriss (Jun 13, 2007)

*It's All About Context*

Interesting. I have a couple of nice bikes that fit into the context of riding with guys with nice bikes. My racing bike is another story, pure pragmatic realism (CAAD 9 with 105 and handbuilt wheels, built to crit race).

But... lately when I think about upgrading anything, I think about the old guys riding around the Oakland and SF hills on their racing bikes with steel frames from the 80s and Record components from 2007. They, simply put, are technical, fast, strong and know how to move their bikes.

Not that I'm going to go out and buy a steel Schwinn, but that's just an ongoing reality check for me. A lot of the stuff out there distracts from the simplicity of going balls out on your "bike" for 5 hours.

If next season is about buying yet another bike, then I have to rethink the context in which I ride. :idea: 

Peace out!

That said, don't that SRAM Red group look sweet. Haha! I love cycling!


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

It's tough. I read somewhere a couple of years ago that the average road cyclist in his or her lifetime will shell out about $125K to $150K on their hobby. At first I didn't believe it; but now I do. Heck, look at the home page of RBR and cyclingnews.com and look at all the banner ads for high-end bikes and components. The more we get flashed with how we're going to shave off 50 grams on a bike (even thought we're not racing the TdF), the more tempted we are to reconsider our current bike and componentry and get the urge to upgrade. It just feels good.

And then there's the peer pressure when you join your group ride and check out what your fellow riders have. Lately, a few guys are now riding on the new Mavic R-SYS. Hmmmm. Maybe time for a wheelset upgrade.


----------



## Laursen (Oct 16, 2007)

I know just how you feel. I've just bought my Cannondale CAAD 9 in Team Liquigas. I simply love this bike but looking around on other road bikes (on the Internet or open road) I keep getting this feeling: "did I make the right choice buying this one ?". Then I just have to look at my own bike and I'll forget all the others


----------



## jhenry4 (Feb 4, 2006)

*support group*

we definatly do need a support group. some peoples addictions are worse than others. some need the latest and greatest pro machine, some (like myself) are in a constant state of upgrading one component or another.

cycling (and more specifically, riding our cannondales) is a passion, hobby, addiction, etc. but there are much worse things out there, and as we can keep our afflictions under control...no one will have to get hurt.

speaking of upgrades, i just scored a hollowgram SL on ebay for my CAAD 7. 462g for arms, spider, rings, and bolts! can't wait to get that mounted.


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Ah well...as my wife says..."at least your getting some fresh air" 

I guess we need to push that "health" angle a lot more. I mean...yes, we spend $$$$$ on gear, but , hell, I'm sure I'm saving something on doctor's bills....


----------



## Jbird (Jul 16, 2005)

hollowgram SL for CAAD 7 ?
I need that !!!

Suffering Supersix envy...


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

LeDomestique said:


> Ah well...as my wife says..."at least your getting some fresh air"
> 
> I guess we need to push that "health" angle a lot more. I mean...yes, we spend $$$$$ on gear, but , hell, I'm sure I'm saving something on doctor's bills....


I spend very little time in the doctor's office anyway but, when I have had to go in the nurses usually freak out when they try to count my heart rate. The benefits of riding are great but the response from those who don't know is priceless. :lol:


----------



## eugkim (Jul 29, 2007)

I totally agree with the value of biking. Of course, I have a harder time justifying the second bike purchase only weeks after getting the Supersix. However, it's amazing how I never considered getting the Supersix due to price, but, after riding it almost every day, I would probably have considered paying close to MSRP for it.


----------



## hmto (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm relatively new to road and purchased a Synapse Carbon 1 at the end of Sept.
I am mostly a MTBer. In the last two years I have bought two bikes, and within two months of each other, a SC Nomad and Commencal 5.2 I have since spent easily 3-4K on upgrades which we all know is fine.
Now with my road, I've spent close to $1K in the last two weeks what with pedals, shoes, clothes and the list goes on without even considering upgrades yet. Clothing seems to be my weak point.
Now I'm contemplating something more along the lines of a racing bike. And with 07 stock still floating around at discounting $ a system6 looks mighty tempting.
And I just got a call from my LBS to come and pick up my I9 rims and XTR shifters and RD. for my Nomad.

Where's that support group??

And as for health benefits, my Dr says he no longer considers me for cholesterol pills. Nuff said.:thumbsup:


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

A while back in Bicycling magazines "question of the month", was the question "So what's your favorite bike?" The best answer was, "The next one". He's obviously one of us!


----------

